# Halloween Ends: Trailer zum Horrorfilm sorgt für Gruselstimmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Halloween Ends: Trailer zum Horrorfilm sorgt für Gruselstimmung* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Halloween Ends: Trailer zum Horrorfilm sorgt für Gruselstimmung*


----------



## Ben das Ding (24. Juli 2022)

Wird echt mal Zeit das Michael das Zeitliche segnet. Wer eignet sich besser dazu als Jamie... Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen und die Mucke (OST) nicht mehr hören... dann lieber Oldfield´s Tubular bell´s...


----------



## nTc21 (24. Juli 2022)

Keine Sorge, du wirst früher oder später sicherlich mit einem Reboot beglückt. Wenn nicht als Films dann halt als Serie. Natürlich mit dem original Halloween Theme als Remix.


----------

